# Trying to date another Higgins



## Stinky_Sullivan (Aug 10, 2013)

I know from the style it's a 50's bike. It's a 24" Jetflow boy's bike. Serial number on the bb is

MOD 502 4546
MOTS-W

Does anyone know which Sears catalog 4546 would be? The MOTS-W is a puzzle too.


----------



## Stinky_Sullivan (Aug 11, 2013)

Any guesses?


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Aug 12, 2013)

Stinky_Sullivan said:


> Any guesses?




Its listed as a juvenile bicycle with color-stream styling in 1949 boys model 6EM 4546


----------



## Stinky_Sullivan (Aug 12, 2013)

Awesome. It will go great as a companion to the '49 ladies bike I have for my wife. We're slowly decoration our house circa 1949.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Aug 16, 2013)

'MOTS-W' in Murray-ese corresponds to 1957. Sears had a deluxe ballooner with the same model/catalog # that year. Doesn't say if there was a 24" version. A 57 would be red & black. Pics?


----------



## Stinky_Sullivan (Aug 16, 2013)




----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Aug 16, 2013)

Stinky_Sullivan said:


>




First year for that carrier was 1950 send numbers on bottom brkt. to find correct year


----------



## Stinky_Sullivan (Aug 16, 2013)

116830 is the last numbers there are.


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Aug 17, 2013)

Stinky_Sullivan said:


> 116830 is the last numbers there are.




They are no help,Look for 2 letters with 4 numbers


----------



## Stinky_Sullivan (Aug 17, 2013)

The only thing on the bottom bracket is

MOD 4546
MOTS-W
116830

The first two lines I gave in the original post. If you're looking for something more, it ain't there.


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Aug 18, 2013)

Stinky_Sullivan said:


> The only thing on the bottom bracket is
> 
> MOD 4546
> MOTS-W
> ...




  6N M4546 works out to a 1956


----------



## Stinky_Sullivan (Aug 19, 2013)

*6N M*4546 isn't the exact same number but I'm sure it's in the same ballpark as my bike. Between that and what Adam said about the MOTS-W, I'm confident it's a 56 or 57. If anyone has a catalog pic, please post it up.


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Aug 19, 2013)

Stinky_Sullivan said:


> *6N M*4546 isn't the exact same number but I'm sure it's in the same ballpark as my bike. Between that and what Adam said about the MOTS-W, I'm confident it's a 56 or 57. If anyone has a catalog pic, please post it up.




This is the best i can do.


The only difference in the 56 and 57 was the 57 had (Glass jewelled plastic treaded pedals


----------



## Stinky_Sullivan (Aug 19, 2013)

I know that headlight required a bracket under the fork spring. I will conclude it never had the light if that bracket is missing.

Did they come without the tank?

I'm guessing the pedals will be the deciding factor if it still has Higgins pedals.


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Aug 19, 2013)

Stinky_Sullivan said:


> I know that headlight required a bracket under the fork spring. I will conclude it never had the light if that bracket is missing.
> 
> Did they come without the tank?
> 
> I'm guessing the pedals will be the deciding factor if it still has Higgins pedals.




Dont think that model was available without tank,Also chain guard on yours is wrong.Needs the cheese grater guard.


----------

